# How much for Honda Civic maintenance?



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

I forgot to ask this before, but I wonder how much have you been charged for a maintenance service type B1 of Honda Civic 2014 EX with around 28000 km?

At the end of 2015 my car was just one year older and the dealer charged me 240$ for maintenance I thought it was excessive. The maintenance service supervisor told me that it was necessary to check everything electrical system, brakes and including the oil change. I didn't get it because the car it was newer than now at that moment. When the system warns me for a service Type A1 oil change.... it is around 40$. So how much are you being charged for this service B1 at the dealer with the same or similar kind of car?

Btw I live in greater Montreal. Is there a way to face the maintenance supervisor for this service. I think they are charging not matter what. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have Honda Civic 2009 .... service in dealership (Mississauga, ON) was always too expensive, they often replace stuff that not needed (and tell you that it's a must) or overcharge ... several years ago I checked reviews of other places and start going to one of them.... they charge 4 times less and fix what is really need to be fix.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We own a GM and I have never paid for maintenance checkups and oil changes were free for 3 years. 

They even wash the vehicle and provide free coffee and food if you wait or a ride home and back if you don't want to wait.

My brother owned a Hyundai and loved the car. The price was cheap, but as he said.....they charge a big fee at every service appointment.

He also said if he didn't get the service done at a dealership, they would void the warranty.

As the old saying goes.........you can pay me now or you can pay me later.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Dealerships no longer make money on new car sales. The big profits come from used cars, and even bigger profits come from service and parts, and they are majorly inflated.

Whenever I've bought a car that still had warranty, I'd get the oil changes at the dealership, just to cut down on the hassle if I required warranty. After that, I do everything myself, or in the odd occasion, I take them to a local mechanic if I don't have a specialized tool. One of the worst scams dealers pull, is they'll do the work, and then submit it for warranty approval, knowing full well the work won't be covered by warranty. Customer will pay first, and then a week later finds out their warranty never covered the work, and now ended up paying the inflated dealership parts and labour. 

Back to the OP. I have no idea what dealers charge for a checkup. Most often, I was never charged, and they did a quick visual inspection and told me it needed X and Y, just to get my business. I always say, thanks, I'll think about it. A Honda Civic with 28,000 KMs is pretty much a new car.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> I have Honda Civic 2009 .... service in dealership (Mississauga, ON) was always too expensive, they often replace stuff that not needed (and tell you that it's a must) or overcharge ... several years ago I checked reviews of other places and start going to one of them.... they charge 4 times less and fix what is really need to be fix.


The problem is that I still have the warranty with them.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

I go anytime the car tells me that it needs a service maintenance on the screen.

I got the bills here.

They charged me for the first maintenance type A: 14mm washer, oil 0w20 around $17 + service around $40 (almost 5 000km)
For service type B: Oil 5w20 4.5 liters + 0.5 liter, air filter, 14mm washer around $25 + mulitple pieces around $14 + service around $180 (almost 14 000km)
Maintenance A1: air filter, 14mm washer, 0.5L oil 0w20 around 25$ + service around $40 (almost 21 000km)

Next week maintenance B1 with almost 28 000km........ who knows how much this time.

They offer me just coffee and they don't wash my car because I waited for the service. Next week I am gonna leave the car. 

They also offer a service to take me to work or somewhere else.


----------



## Lost in Space 2 (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't know why but Europeans do services for the same car at vastly different intervals. Most often is a once a year or between 40,000 and 60,000 KM depending on what comes first. Makes no difference whether it's a diesel or gas engine. Typically the costs are way higher as well, I pay for a Ford C-max between 800€ and 1000€ for a full service at the dealer. A non dealer would be about a 3rd cheaper.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Just stop going to them. It's quite simple. Do you really think a new car actually needs all that service. The dealership does but I doubt you car does. You don't need to go to them to preserve your warranty...although they will always allude to that. Never in writing though, because it is not the case.

Only go to the dealership for warranty paid work only. Every other service go to another mechanic that offers a competitive price...not the monopoly type price the dealerships get away with because everyone just keeps going back to them.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Tetsujin said:


> I forgot to ask this before, but I wonder how much have you been charged for a maintenance service type B1 of Honda Civic 2014 EX with around 28000 km?...


Looks to me like you should expect about *$228.88* before taxes, assuming no replacement parts based on the inspection. In our experience, I believe we see the oil change cost removed from this at the counter (platinum?).

View attachment 14410


There are lots of ways people choose to maintain their vehicles. From full DIY on an older model, to a neighbourhood mechanic, cheaper garages, full dealer service or some combination. It depends on you, your needs and your budget. 

Personally, we own 2 bought-new Hondas and the dealer we bought from services them, or another Honda dealer when we are out of town. I consider it part of the ongoing cost of owning a (new) vehicle. We put on a lot of highway miles, so are willing to pay for the preventatie inspections and discuss the state of part(s) they say need replacing/maintenance. 
From this, they have a full record of the car's history, and I expect complete reliability. On occasion when a rebalance didn't feel right or a warranty item came up, it is fixed, no questions, no cost.

Added: Once upon a time, I was taking the crv in before long trips for an oil change based on mileage. Two different dealers said - synthetic oil, not necessary, wait until the oil light comes on before you come in - and save yourself some money.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a 2008 Honda Civic (bought it new almost 9 years ago) that's been through the wringer and still runs great. I've always gotten it serviced at the dealership. The type B stuff doesn't happen to often, and I've found their generally pretty candid about what should be done (ie: they'll tell me something can wait a while). I don't know if all dealerships have this, but I also buy the oil changes in bundles at a discount.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd say part of your problem was going to the dealership in the first place. Find a trustworthy independent mechanic.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a B maintenance done at the dealer in January last year. They didn't do the extra inspections because we had only bought the car recently and they had inspected everything at that point. They charged us for basically just an oil change. It came to $67 including taxes and everything. 

Then in October we took it to an Acura dealer instead of our local Honda dealer. They charged $242.95 for the B.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> Just stop going to them. It's quite simple. Do you really think a new car actually needs all that service. The dealership does but I doubt you car does. You don't need to go to them to preserve your warranty...although they will always allude to that. Never in writing though, because it is not the case.
> 
> Only go to the dealership for warranty paid work only. Every other service go to another mechanic that offers a competitive price...not the monopoly type price the dealerships get away with because everyone just keeps going back to them.


This.

Even better learn some DIY and order parts online

I go to the dealer for recall work etc and their prices are insane (besides some loss leaders such as oil change because people actually know if they were charged 10 times too much for an oil change) They often recommend changing something that I know doesn't need to be changed because I take the time to inspect

If you can't DIY then you need a trustworthy independent..


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

m3s said:


> This.
> 
> Even better learn some DIY and order parts online
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I hardly found original pieces in Canada because all of them are available at the dealership. The price is outrageous!!! I found original pieces in the states online but they don't deliver to Canada according to a new law. Look at these ... dealerships in states cannot sell to Canadians (https://youtu.be/dLGcI0PtE2k?t=615) I bought before a CAPA certified part from the states and it looked so perfect but at didn't realized that it was only 95% match. When I arrived at home I couldn't use the piece. I lost the chance to return it later.

Once I asked for front bumper piece at the dealership here and they told me 345$ + tax. In USA was 100$ original. I bought a CAPA certified for $30 but it was useless. I am tired that our market is always unfair!!


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

For those that you wanted to know I sent my car to the dealership. They charged at the beginning with around $240 (tax included) later they told me that they needed to change some pieces from regular maintenance service and I asked if it was necessary and they said yes so they charged me $80 more. And the end when they gave the report it was not really necessary. I was mad and I went out immediately.

I am gonna read carefully the 30-page-tiny-font contract to know any detail about the warranty because my car is just 3 years old and still has 28 000 km. It doesn't require so much maintenance. At least they can tell me that I can lose the warranty. I don't know.

I was planning to sell it soon and renew a car but I am not quite sure. I will post a new question about it.

If you want to know... stay away from Lombardi Honda and Honda Centre Ville in Montreal.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been driving a Honda since 2006, what I like about my local dealership here in Kingston is the cost is posted in the lobbly on a large board for all service menu numbers IE: A1 etc. If customers feel the cost is too high then they have the option of going elsewhere. For me the cost is not a great deal higher than most car repair places and long term you car will thank for it. Its a personal choice, many people will stop following the recommended maint after the warranty runs out, I continue it and have never had a breakdown of any type with either of our Honda cars. Final note just thought of this, a simple oil change/filters/tire rotation is for sure cheaper at a local independent garage or quick oil lube. Not positive on the other more complex IE: B2 etc items.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

I will leave this here for further information.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/glo...000-km-is-no-longer-the-rule/article20193792/


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Tetsujin said:


> I will leave this here for further information.
> 
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/glo...000-km-is-no-longer-the-rule/article20193792/




I'm going to comment on DIY oil changes (which you don't have to be a mechanic, or have $10,000 in tools to do). I change the oil on wife's car every 5,000 KMs. When quality oil (not synthetic) and filters go on sale, I buy a few. It costs me $30 for the oil change, and I do it 4 times a year. Can I push to 10,000 KMs? Possibly. Do I consider $60 a year ultra cheap insurance, and great value? Hell yes. 

While I'm doing the oil changes, I always catch other stuff, like a leaky CV boot, which cost me $25 to replace, vs not noticing it until it did major damage, and cost a tonne more $$$$ to repair. It's also a good time to check tire wear, tire pressure, top up other fluids, and give the interior a vacuum. This car is approaching 300,000 KMs, and my wife isn't giving it up until the absolute bitter end (or we win the lotto and she gets her Range Rover). I did regular maintenance with my last long distance commuter, a Honda Civic. It had a tick over 500,000 KMs before I sold it. Am I gonna stop doing oil changes every 5,000 KMs? Nope, not gonna happen.

On the other hand, I have a company vehicle now, and I do a tonne of highway KMs. They have me bring it in every 10-12,000 KMs. We get a new vehicle every 6-7 years, and it seems to be working well for the fleet.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I appreciate all people who gave me some useful advices.
Learn your own thing about cars and do it yourself if you think that your time, effort and knowledge worths it. 
Avoid car garages scams and dealers. It does not change anything at all. They will squeeze you with any non-sense maintenance just to charge you lots of money.
Change your air filter, oil, tires, check fluids on your own and you will save $5k

*WARNING:* And I repeat it. If you live in Montreal, stay away from Lombardi Honda. The most greedy and con artists in Honda services. Courtesy car for $15 a day when other dealers is for free. They suggest you to change pieces when is not required and make you feel that it is required when it is not. If you are already a customer, analyse and think before to accept any change or maintenance on the car.

Do no accept the dealer insurance for the car nor the new replacement value nor the rust protection nor the VIN lock. You can do this outside dealer and save $2k. Remember, if you are in the office of the financial agent or broker from the dealer they are gonna use OVERWHELMING and aggresive psychology to engage the extended insurance/warranty plan. They are gonna get mad if you deny all services from them. Literally.

I remember when a friend got a credit refusal from the Honda Financial services which offered the cars at 0.99% interest rate, thus the financial agent/broker from the dealer made some moves to call some banks with x% of interest rate and reduce the original price of the car by $4k to engage the sale quickly. Go figure the real value of the car! 


Cheers.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

https://ontariohondaservice.com/scheduledmaintenance/


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

newfoundlander61 said:


> https://ontariohondaservice.com/scheduledmaintenance/


Thanks for the prices in Ontario.

A friend was advised by the dealer to change the break DISCS because were wasted after 3 years from a new car. They said to him, "a change is required yes or yes. If not now, then in the following months for sure and we can give you a rebate now. Discs are lifetime warranty and we will charge you for the service only in the future." 

That service was not on the scheduled maintenance of the dealer. Those are hidden costs. He went to seek second opinions about this. No changes were needed as the break discs were new according to 3 opinions! How much for the service at the dealer? $800 aprox. In my humble opinion and assumption, they wanted to get all the money possible to finish the construction of the expansion of the new 2 floors of the dealer building.

Once a technical supervisor, said to another friend: 
Sup: "You need a change of the internal air filter to save gas efficiency on the A/C because it is dirty", 
Friend: "Is it required" he said. 
Sup: "Well yes, but you decide". 
Friend: "How much" he replied.
Sup: "$90".....

As I was with him.... I said dude... NO... let's go buy new one by $30 and replace it yourself. I will teach you.

When he received the general report at the end of the regular maintenance, the report stated that filter was not required to be changed...... Go figure again.

You decide, get informed if you don't know anything about cars. You should start learning now... ... don't be dragged. Get informed.

Good luck.


----------

